# Time to part ways? (sad musing than question)



## Eyecandy (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought a replacement receiver about a year ago -- HR10-250. Before that I tried swapping out the hard drive but that didn't solve the original issue thus the new box. 

Now for the last 6+ months my shows have been stuttering really badly. Looking for a fix a few months ago, it seems you could restart the box and hold a button down to try and attempt to fix a bad sector w/o losing everything. I could never initiate that functionality. So I just lived with it until the last couple of days when I inititated the clearing and deleting scenario. Now it appears hung up on that (already given it 24 hours) and will give it another 24 hour try. 

Once again I turn to the Tivo Community for answers and seems it might be a bad HD. (I've unplugged everything and restarted the sequence a couple of times). I don't think I have it in me to either a) order a HD and install it myself or b) look for another replacement box.

With no DirecTV Tivo box on the horizon (as announced YEARS ago), I think the time has come to part ways with Tivo and accept the dread DirecTV DVR. I even own frigging Tivo stock!! (And what a roller coaster ride THAT's been.) 

When I wake up tomorrow and see the same clearing / deleting screen, I will have to make the hard decision. Since we've been together for about 12 years, thanks for allowing me to weep into my HR10-250 box a little.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

After a week or two of adjustment, you will likely find, as many do, that the DirecTV DVR is really pretty good, and you'll wonder how you did without some of its capabilities for so long.


----------



## yy4u (Nov 22, 2004)

I too am parting ways as I just got off the phone with DTV & setup a time to update to HDTV DVR 
What DVR box should I ask the installer for ??
I did have one question about the cost so it $10 more a month for HD but then it says $7 for the box lease so am I going to pay $17 more a month or is the $7 I pay for DVR service just going to be renamed lease fee 
Sorry for asking here but I hate to call them back & it seems like I never know what I will be really paying with any service these days because of the 4million tax items.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

yy4u said:


> ....
> What DVR box should I ask the installer for ??
> I did have one question about the cost so it $10 more a month for HD but then it says $7 for the box lease so am I going to pay $17 more a month or is the $7 I pay for DVR service just going to be renamed lease fee
> Sorry for asking here but I hate to call them back & it seems like I never know what I will be really paying with any service these days because of the 4million tax items.


You can't specify a specific DVR model. You'll get whatever the installer has on their truck.

The $10/mo HD Fee can be waived if you sign up for automatic bill payment. If this new HD DVR is replacing an existing DVR, the fees will be the same.


----------



## yy4u (Nov 22, 2004)

Cool thanks for the reply So lets say the guy has bunch of DVR boxes on the truck What would be the one to ask for HR-???? Just incase I luck out & he gives me a choice


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Hr24


----------



## rwardfla (Feb 24, 2009)

I am very pleased with my HR24.I,too,kept waiting for Tivo's new box .When it appeared that the new box would never happen and my HDVR2 finally gave up the ghost after several years of hospice care I finally bit the bullet and went with Directv's box.I had several bad experiences with their box in the past so I wasn't expecting great things.I'm happy that I was wrong.The HR24 is better than the Tivo and HD is great.The $10/mo. HD fee is waived for 24 months if you sign up for autopay.


----------



## Eyecandy (Sep 27, 2007)

So I did almost go with DirecTV DVR. But in talking with them things that dissuaded me: 24 months contract (my job is kinda up in the air); more fees (quoted $49 box + $49 install but they'd generously waive them because it was June). Also, some day I hope to jump into the HD TV arena when I can afford it.

So I ended up buying a box on Ebay (yes, I checked it out with DirecTV first) and was lured by the upgraded enticements:

_This upgraded HR10-250 DirecTV Tivo unit is good for 650 hours of Standard Definition recording. This unit can be networked to a home network. Once networked, the TiVo can be programmed remotely (through TiVo's online scheduling website called TivoWebPlus), can stream music and photos from any PC or Mac on the network. Home Media Options include:

- Music and picture Browsing on Home Network
- Retrieving Shows from Tivo to PC with TyTool program
- No need for a phone line hookup!
- Grouping in Now playing List

This unit also includes a DirecTV TiVo compatible USB Ethernet adapter to connect to your TiVo to your home network.

This unit includes an upgraded, brand new, high quality 750GB 7200RPM 8mb cache hard drive, specially configured with the 6.3c software for your HR10-250 HD DirecTV TiVo with HME & Network capabilities.

Also included is an instructional CD with tutorial videos and software utilities which will have you up and running in just a few minutes._

Guess I'll see if my mediocre tech skills can handle all this! Tivo has me for a while longer yet.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The eBay description is misleading. TiVoWebPlus is a freeware hack, not a TiVo service, and by default can't be used from outside your home network. But if the box has 6.4a on it, you can use DirecTV's own online scheduling. Since the seller says 6.3c, you lose out on that.

If yours is a new account, DirecTV will not activate used equipment as a first box.

Lotsa luck - the people who developed those hacks and tools frown on those who package and charge for them.


----------



## yy4u (Nov 22, 2004)

Can I do anything on my network with the HR-24 ? IE stream photos music or media Not a big deal for me as I have a confuser hooked to the TV & I do all that there but just wondering.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

yy4u said:


> Can I do anything on my network with the HR-24 ? IE stream photos music or media Not a big deal for me as I have a confuser hooked to the TV & I do all that there but just wondering.


Yes. If your HR24 is connected to your home network you can steam music from your networked PC (with the appropriate media sharing software), or view photos on that PC. You can also use the DirecTV2PC software on that PC to view the DVR's recordings.


----------



## yy4u (Nov 22, 2004)

I did take the plunge 3 or 4 months ago & got the HR24 all I can say is I should have done it years ago. 
I wonder if its been done but I almost want to make a video of the 1000 ways the HR24 is better then the TIVO. 
This is coming from a diehard TIVO fan.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Eyecandy said:


> 24 months contract (my job is kinda up in the air); more fees (quoted $49 box + $49 install but they'd generously waive them because it was June).
> 
> So I ended up buying a box on Ebay (yes, I checked it out with DirecTV first) and was lured by the upgraded enticements:


So because of a 24 month contract that is prorated and cancelled if you move somewhere they can't put a dish, you bought a 12 year old relic off ebay instead. Not sure that is the move I would have made. Hope the relic was cheap.


----------

